# Dog name help...



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

I am looking to get a new pup this spring. She will be out of:

FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black (Joe) 
X 
Topshelf's Devils Candy SH (Brandy)

I would like to put the Kennel name in it as well as stick with the alcohol theme.

I have came up with Topshelf's Captain and Coke (Morgan)

I am leaning to this but have ran out of creative juice...Any other thoughts??


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

what matters is her call name just make it something that is short doesn't sound like a command and is easy to yell loudly :lol: .


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you for pointing out the basics of placing a name to a dog. Not what I was looking for...I think most people figure that out after the first time they train a dog.


----------

